

Fedora 22 Moves Ahead With Plan To Replace Yum With DNF - ck2
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTcxODA

======
k3oni
Not sure what's going on with Fedora anymore but it looks more like a test
base OS. To much stuff being modified with every new iteration/version and it
doesn't seem to be related to making the OS/environment better but just to
make it different.

------
ck2
I sure hope this doesn't get folded into a future CentOS 7.x version

Cannot handle all the radical changes, too much: grub2, systemd, firewalld and
now DNF

